# Bottom feeder 510 connector



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (5/7/18)

Does anyone stock of Bottom feeder 510 connector like this one locally. 
I am going to use it on a regulated mod so solder terminals if possible. 
I am ok if its used or if i have to strip it from a broken mod, 
@Spyro ??


----------



## Halfdaft (5/7/18)

Hey bud, I have a a brand new one that you can have, shoot me a pm and we can sort out shipping.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (5/7/18)

Hey bro, I could have helped with a normal 510 but unfortunately not BF. Goodluck though - looks like HD Customs has your back.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

